# Fall is redfish on fly prime time



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

I've been making as many trips as possible to chase redfish as the temps cool and fish kick their shallow water feeding into high gear. I really enjoy shallow reds on fly because it's a quiet and close-to-nature approach that keeps my skills honed and allows for lots of action right beside the kayak. I cast while seated, and while that does limit my range it also allows me to remain unseen by the fish so long casts aren't needed. For over a year I have been developing my own take on two patterns that work on these fish. First is a stacked hair style of crab and second is a tiny epoxy shrimp for those still mornings when individual fish are hunting slowly and can be very easily spooked. The tiny shrimp seems "spook proof". Here's what they look like fresh off the tying bench:

In action:

And the one from above after six redfish:

The epoxy shrimp seems to fare pretty well too. Here's the latest version of the shrimp:

And an earlier shrimp tie hooked to the reel with three of it's victims:


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

SWEET!!!! Love those flies, too......feel like tying a few extra😃.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Love that shrimp pattern. Would you share the materials you used? Thanks and Tight lines to you..


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

1fisher77316 said:


> Love that shrimp pattern. Would you share the materials you used? Thanks and Tight lines to you..


Sorry I kind of fell off the map for a while. I use Umpqua flats hooks, x-small dumbell and EP fiber for the body. The eyes are just 60lb mono melted and "Sharpied", and the legs are cactus chenile. UV epoxy makes the shell, but it's a balancing act to keep it right enough up top so it runs correctly in the water.


----------

